
Toys ‘R’ Us Champion Larian Steps Forward with $100M to Save Stores - matco11
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-23/toys-r-us-champion-larian-steps-forward-with-100-million
======
matco11
Smart move by the CEO of the company that makes Bratz dolls and Little Tikes.
He is right when he says that without Toy”R”Us the toy industry is going to
have two terrible years: grown-ups might prefer to shop for toys online, but
(small) children need physical stores to pick their toys (and tell their
parents what they like)

